# where can you get these fly line stripping mats you see here and there?



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Carbon marine

http://shop.carbonmarine.com/product.sc?productId=14

Love em...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Skinny Water Culture use to make cool looking gel mat………….


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Love the Carbon Marine stripping mat... 
and it FLOATS!!!


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm new to the microskiff ownership world and the bow needs of the skiff. What if the benifit of the stripping mat over the basket? Will be using on 16' Watermen.

thank you,
TX Yankee


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There are several schools of thought on using a line taming system. 

Those of us who use a bucket type believe that it captures the line better and keeps it in place. The mat looks like a good concept EXCEPT that when its windy enough to really need something the line gets blown around and doesn't fall on the mat in the first place.

Those who like the mat say its easier to get the line down on a mat rather than having to strip it so precisely into a bucket plus a bucket takes up a fair amount of room on the skiff.

Both schools have valid points. But here is the way I approach using something. I make sure that when I am getting prepared that my line is well stretched and cast out then stripped back into the bucket (or a mat if that's what you use). Then when I am casting to an actual fishing and stripping I don't worry a lot about making sure it gets stripped back into the bucket. If I get to recast quickly I hope that I don't have a tangle. 

Then after that fish has moved on then I go make sure my line is all ready for the next shot. Point being I want it perfect for my first shot which is usually the best one you will get. Second and third shots I am ok with the line not being in the bucket or on the mat if that's what happens.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> There are several schools of thought on using a line taming system.
> 
> Those of us who use a bucket type believe that it captures the line better and keeps it in place. The mat looks like a good concept EXCEPT that when its windy enough to really need something the line gets blown around and doesn't fall on the mat in the first place.
> 
> ...



What he said.... also, I had one of those fancy gel mats listed above. It was very dangerous, as it was super slick. A few buddies had stepped on em and wiped out on the skiff a few times. I own a Strip and Feed bucket, but rarely use it. My Copperhead had toe rails, so it kept the line on the deck. Now, I just strip into the cockpit. Unless it's blowing ridiculously, I try to find cover while fishing, if not i will use the bucket as stated above. 

Those stripping mats shine when there's light winds, otherwise they can actually hang onto your line when casting, while also being close to impossible to toss the line back onto the mat.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> There are several schools of thought on using a line taming system.
> 
> [glow=yellow,2,300]Those of us who use a bucket type believe that it captures the line better and keeps it in place. The mat looks like a good concept EXCEPT that when its windy enough to really need something the line gets blown around and doesn't fall on the mat in the first place.[glow=yellow,2,300]
> 
> ...


The mat is a great alternative to carrying a giant bucket in a 16 ft skiff.  If you like to do a lot of blind casting then the basket might work better for you.  If not, the mat could be a good choice.  Have you ever used a stripping basket?  If you have, then you'll probably prefer it to the mat.   It also depends on your skill level.  It takes some time to learn how to downstrip into a basket.  Especially, while a school of 50+ tarpon are swimming mere inches from the your fly.   I think it all depends on what "your" comfortable with.  I keep both on hand for my customers to make that choice.  If your comfortable, your confident.

  Enjoy that new skiff!!!!!!


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

I was going to buy the CM mat but my buddy made me one before I did. Ended up I liked what he made a lot more than the ones out there for sale.

He took a rubber door mat, the old school black kind sold at Ace Hardware, and really heavy black weed eater line. He cut the line in 7" strips and flattened one end with a lighter. Poked holes in the mat and inserted through the bottom. I have used the CM stripping mat and it doesn't perform near as well. The tall strips of line are easy to make contact with, even from the casting platform, and the line shoots off the mat tangle free. I have used it now for almost a year and it is still going strong. Another friend who guides locally liked it so much he got John to make him one too and retired his stripping bucket.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I got this one from Chase with skinny water culture.  It works great.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I mainly use it when fishing from the poling platform I can lay it across the platform.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> I was going to buy the CM mat but my buddy made me one before I did. Ended up I liked what he made a lot more than the ones out there for sale.
> 
> He took a rubber door mat, the old school black kind sold at Ace Hardware, and really heavy black weed eater line. He cut the line in 7" strips and flattened one end with a lighter. Poked holes in the mat and inserted through the bottom. I have used the CM stripping mat and it doesn't perform near as well. The tall strips of line are easy to make contact with, even from the casting platform, and the line shoots off the mat tangle free. I have used it now for almost a year and it is still going strong. Another friend who guides locally liked it so much he got John to make him one too and retired his stripping bucket.


any chance you can post a few close up pictures of the mat?


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

The mats are still available from Chase (SWC)
If you want to order them [email protected] can point you in the proper direction.


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

Door mat idea looks great. Currently using the leaf basket with weighted bottom, but may try this as well.


----------



## Redfly (Nov 14, 2007)

I carry both the bucket and the CM mat with fly anglers on board, the bucket also doubles as a rod holder when moving between spots, the mat stores easily in the bucket....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you want to get a look at the Carbon Marine mat, Ashleigh at Don's Bait and tackle has them. At $129 they're not cheap....


----------

